# round two! lambo doors?



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]



round two/after your polite comments about my led stop lamp


im back lol!!

i thought you all would like to see my doors ..


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd like to see them, but can't... where are they?


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

where are the pics


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Hope it's 'shopped...


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

mmmm shopped?


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

These would be great for me as it would be easier to get out of once in the garage. 

Trouble is the rest of the time....

If it isn't functional, I dont see the point.


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*Nice Door's*

More Pic's please , one's not enough :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Rather see some vids of it chewing up tarmac "750"


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

they open as per oem as well !!

this is just first pic (still in the workshop)(gas strut lifts!)

the cars going threw masive developments SEND PHOTOS SOON!

engine /box/ some interesting unique stuff like doors/22" carbon wheels/750BHP

if you dont like i understand every ones not the same!!

and thats just like my gtr.. lol


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> they open as per oem as well !!


Nice, that would come in handy on the drivers door then.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

or if your slightly larger lol


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

your car looks mental mate, well done! any more pics of your build?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

riceuke:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

loads !! they will be comming soon

im breaking you all in ! "slowly"

na nice! mate!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

total rice


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

mm bit large that one! try this!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

more ?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess I dont get it. Why do Lambo doors when the OEM style work quite well?

If it is a 'promotional tool' then sure, but I am not sure who in the GTR world would buy it.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

[URL=http://img443.imageshack.us

exactly a pr tool 

but as ive said they do work stock as well 

you guys need to chill shes a fantastic vehicle

any how how about my cam cover instead?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

where did my pics go?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Kev Mate just back for the British Leisure Show at Windsor and met Raj there and we were talking about "you" and the car LOL

Cool doors want to (and will) see more soon


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

ill get rid of the doors now lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> ill get rid of the doors now lol




LOL



Lambo doors are a Marmite thing aren't they..........you either love them or you hate them.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmmmm


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

How much did the mod cost? Surely this will void the warranty!! Lol.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Fair play for doing something different....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I don´t think it suits the car,but each on their own... fmpov it suits the rest of the car...(which i don´t like too)


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Purple paint jobs, lambo doors, this is becoming a new chav icon!


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, those are terrible looking. Ruins a perfectly good GT-R. Plenty of more ways to make it unique, do something else.


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

firefighter81 said:


> Wow, those are terrible looking. Ruins a perfectly good GT-R. Plenty of more ways to make it unique, do something else.


How could you do this to a GTR?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Not to my taste but if it makes you happy.

The only advantage I can see to this sort of thing is parking next to other cars. It does annoy me having long coupe dorrs and having to do the limbo because some dweeb has parked right next to me.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

firefighter81 said:


> Wow, those are terrible looking. Ruins a perfectly good GT-R. Plenty of more ways to make it unique, do something else.


i have!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, Kevan you should know when to give up (I don't !!!)


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

how much more ? ImageShack® - kevankemp's Profile Page
:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

I thought Mikey Carroll was broke?

Philip


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> LOL, Kevan you should know when to give up (I don't !!!)


give up nah!

i love these cars as much as the next

this is just to show case skills and not ment to disripect the r35

any focus i can give all the better ...

its not just about led stop lamps /lambo doors/22" carbon wheels
or carbon seats /amuse rear carbon wings and the like
or modifying my gearbox and clutches or making 750bhp
with ball bearing turbos and massive intercoolers and exhausts/ injectors

its the fact i care enough about this cars future to design and fit the ideas onto my car and push the development on ...you have to have guts to do all this stuff

what are you all men or mice?

if we were all the same we would all be sitting in our same colour gtrs all going to the same HPC centres all comming from the same backgrounds all from the same jobs 

fortu]natly we not the same !!!

respect guys that make the gtr even more special..over a larger audiance, wether it a bulb swap or 1000bhp engine

we all have somthing in common we love gtrs , dont knock any of them! kk their only words! next !!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Philip said:


> I thought Mikey Carroll was broke?
> 
> Philip



Muhahahahahahahahahahaha 


Class :thumbsup:




Good job this car never came out in the 80's, it would probably have some fluffy dice in it by now...............I'm still waiting for the green neon, though.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

didnt i mention my front strobe lights lol


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Its not something I would do but if everyone liked it then it quickly grows boring :thumbsup:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Boosted said:


> Muhahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Class :thumbsup:
> ...


history lesson the r32 was out in 1989 and the r30 1967

didnt i see you have furry dice then ?

i always went for starsky and hutch stripes my selfuke:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> history lesson the r32 was out in 1989 and the r30 1967
> 
> didnt i see you have furry dice then ?
> 
> i always went for starsky and hutch stripes my selfuke:



I was referring to 'your' car, not the previous incarnations on Nissan's finest :thumbsup:


Besides, it's all down to taste................just like Marmite


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Boosted said:


> I was referring to 'your' car, not the previous incarnations on Nissan's finest :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Besides, it's all down to taste................just like Marmite


AHHH MARMITE LOL

WAS THAT FROM THE EIGHTIES?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

TO  CHEER YOU ALL UP I COULD SHOW YOU MY MK 2 LED BADGE ?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't wait. No wait, yes I can.


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

It's good that you want to be different and all that, but it's widely accepted that aftermarket Lambo doors are poor taste. I just happen to agree that they aren't very tasteful. It's cool that you like them, but you have to draw the line somewhere. If you want to be unique, why not chrome the entire GT-R, no one has done that probably, or put underglow neon lights on the bottom, or do the entire interior in crush velvet? It's all unique, but it's all also in poor taste and ruins the car, just like lambo doors.

It's just my opinion, you can choose to ignore it if you like.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Leave him alone, he is a nice guy ! LOL


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Not attacking him personally. Haha, just sharing my opinion on his choice of one particular modification (the doors). I don't know maybe it's different in the UK, but in Japan and the US, Lambo doors aren't exactly something that most people think is cool. So I'm just not understanding how someone could do it to a GTR.


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

But the question is.......how much £££?


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*Great stuff*



kevan kemp said:


> I think that stepping out from the crowd , and being an individual deservers a big thumb's up :thumbsup: like it or not this guy is no sheep , well done fella .


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

Without people doing this sort of thing the annual Jap car shows and the like would be pretty dull. At least he's also modded the engine as well.

If you've ever been to a Max power show they usually cover their cars in body filler, crap paint schemes (metal flake) and don't touch the engine. And then stick Max power stickers and a shopping list all over it. 

Without this sort of following and interest for modding, R35 owners wouldn't have any chance to buy after market parts. 


Just my £0.02


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

KK,

Love your spirit man.....do what you thinks right i'ts your Ball so play with it:thumbsup:............my GR6 box is next for upgrade before i get more horses and rip the shit out of it:smokin:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

UnionJackJim said:


> kevan kemp said:
> 
> 
> > I think that stepping out from the crowd , and being an individual deservers a big thumb's up :thumbsup: like it or not this guy is no sheep , well done fella .
> ...


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

psst said:


> Without people doing this sort of thing the annual Jap car shows and the like would be pretty dull. At least he's also modded the engine as well.
> 
> If you've ever been to a Max power show they usually cover their cars in body filler, crap paint schemes (metal flake) and don't touch the engine. And then stick Max power stickers and a shopping list all over it.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU 
its certainly not all show trust me theirs so much tech stuff on her
im sure you guys will enjoy !! im hoping for low 10 1/4 (how about HPX maf sensors THAT CONTROL AIR FLOW TOO 1000BHP!!)
more about that in round 3 lol kk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, your teasing KK


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

IM JUST POINTING OUT ITS NOT ALL DOORS AND BADGES

INFACT AT 150MPH THE DOORS AUTOMATICALLY OPEN AND THE CAR TAKES OFF

NOW IM JOKING LOL ITS AT 201MPH


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey, you don't have to preach to the converted ! Rem, I've been out in Bruces car !! LOL


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice car but lambo doors are tacky unless there on a lambo.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

HOW ABOUT A NEW BADGE? 750R?


TROUBLE IS I HAVNT GOT MUCH OEM PARTS LEFT

FOR YOU Dont touch it blokes lol


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

andyc said:


> Nice car but lambo doors are tacky unless there on a lambo.


have some fun and enjoy your cars 

park all in a car park and youll eat your kind words

kk shes stunning in real life i promise

for thoughs that are not so forward thinking ive modified cars for 25yrs and won many national awards with my cars

i hope this gtr will increase the gtr wow factor and put us uk cars in the mix with the best

my job is converting cars not trying to convert people

ill stick with what im best at ...and will leave it at that!!

ps get ready for round three!!

i hope you guys will be more favorable about my pride and joy kk

their is so much more!!!!!!!!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

top man!! don't worry about what people think, as said before its your car so do what you want with it, you can't please everybody!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> HOW ABOUT A NEW BADGE? 750R?




750R?...................................I thought that was a motorbike!! :flame:






:chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

off topic,



this any good for my engine removal

High Lift Heavy Duty Mobile Scissor Table 350KG on eBay (end time 27-Mar-10 18:46:55 GMT)


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> off topic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crane type engine lifts tend to be more ideal :thumbsup:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> off topic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for the delay mate

yes spot on for gearboxes and engines :sadwavey:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Boosted said:


> 750R?...................................I thought that was a motorbike!! :flame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i had an 1100R :blahblah:

IT A CONVERSION SPEC FOR AN R35 GTR STANDS FOR HORSE POWER RATING AS IT HAPPENS IT WILL BE SUPER SEEDED 800R
SUSUKI 800R???? MAYBE WE SHOULD THINK OF ANOTHER LETTER?
ABCDEFGH?? NOW FOR THE JOKES LOL


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

SORRY THATS A SUZUKI WELL ITS A MOTOR BIKE THATS SLOWER!!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Spoony_1984 said:


> Crane type engine lifts tend to be more ideal :thumbsup:


NOT TRUE JURGEN 

TAKE IT FROM ME THATS THE PIECE OF KIT YOU REQUIRE

AT LEAST I CAN GIVE ADVICE FROM EXPERIANCE
REMOVED SEVERAL R35 GEARBOXES AND ENGINES

THE R35 ENGINES AND BOXES ARE RETAINED IN SUBFRAMES

THE WORD SUB GIVES YOU A CLUE ABOUT THE DIRECTION THEY COME OUT 

ANYWAY WHATS THIS ABOUT MY LSD DOORS?? LOL


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

crain lol 

fancy gate crashing my post with that comment


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Kevan
Never mind the comments from the whingers, I think your GTR doors look the business.

Here's a reminder of the last of the originals on my brother's new LP670...


----------



## P15UL T (May 9, 2008)

firefighter81 said:


> It's good that you want to be different and all that, but it's widely accepted that aftermarket Lambo doors are poor taste. I just happen to agree that they aren't very tasteful. It's cool that you like them, but you have to draw the line somewhere. If you want to be unique, why not chrome the entire GT-R, no one has done that probably, or put underglow neon lights on the bottom, or do the entire interior in crush velvet? It's all unique, but it's all also in poor taste and ruins the car, just like lambo doors.
> 
> It's just my opinion, you can choose to ignore it if you like.


did you mention chrome GTR ???

too late already done ...lol
2009 NISSAN GT-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto Coupe


----------

